# trolling



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

What are the perks of using a rod with out rollers and a rod with rollers for trolling? I am trying to see what type of rod I want to get for trolling, it will probably be matched up with Penn Senator.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

What size senator and what species of fish are you targeting ? Let me know and I'll be glad to help .


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

It will be trolling offshore from the keys, and south of there. Really anything out there. I probably won't go bigger then the 114 series.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

This combo will handle most fish you will encounter down there , from tuna to marlin , sailfish, etc. http://www.boatersworld.com/product...-reel-combos;cisalt-water-conventional-combos


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

My other question would be what is the purpose of using the rollers instead of just the normal eyes on a reel.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Rollers decrease the amount of friction on the line.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rollers came out for fish that would do 200+ yard high speed runs. They are used for wire lining also. They work well on deep drops w/heavy weight. depends on the fishing you are doing.


----------

